# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  پلاگین String.toDOM

## امیـرحسین

برای ساختن اجزای DOM در MooTools مجبوریم از کلاس Element استفاده کنیم. شبیه این:
var div = new Element('div', {
	id: 'someId',
	'class': 'someClass',
	'html': 'Some Content',
	styles: {
		color: '#323232',
		border: '1px dashed #999
	}
});
div.inject(document.body);
ولی توسط پلاگین String.toDOM می تونیم مشابه زیر عمل کنیم که گاهی اوقات واقعا کار رو سریعتر می کنه:
var string = '<div id="someId" class="someClass" style="color:#323232; border:1px dashed #999">Some Content</div>';
var div = string.toDOM();
div.inject(document.body);


لینک داونلود: *String.toDOM*



موفق باشید
AHHP

----------

